# Audison Bit One 24bit 96Khz



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Has the Bit one always been 24bit 96Khz or did Audison upgrade the circuitry since the initial release.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

i saw this also. i almost think i played some of the new beatles remastered in 24 bit flac on the bitone. when i was using my wdtv live in the car. but the other day i tired to play some 24 bit wav file on my pioneer f90bt with the digital out and it didnt work, but i was pretty sure already the f90bt couldnt play anything 24bit. and tops out at 48khz


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Has the Bit one always been 24bit 96Khz or did Audison upgrade the circuitry since the initial release.


Michael, have you seen something that makes you ask the question? As far as I know the output sampling frequency is and always has been 48Khz, with 24 bit resolution.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would love to post something. but I think that time will tell!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Michael, have you seen something that makes you ask the question? As far as I know the output sampling frequency is and always has been 48Khz, with 24 bit resolution.


That's what I thought, but Audison just sent me a news letter and it said the Bit One has 24bit 96Khz Technology. I should have saved the news letter. From what I've read the 24bit 96Khz is a demo version of the Bit One.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

head


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)




----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

so what kind of source unit will play output this? i have yet to find a bunch of 96khz music.

i actually got a 24bit 96khz wave file to play on my f90bt, but it didnt output any sound. but the file was playing. the seconds where ticking away.

the cool thing is. i can get 24bit 96khz, and bump it down to 48khz 16bit wave, and play it and still have better then cd quality music digitally...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

matthewo said:


> so what kind of source unit will play output this? i have yet to find a bunch of 96khz music.


Maybe a DVD player I'd think? That being said, the F90 would work so I don't really know.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm, the manual doesnt say much about dvd audio. usually dvd audio is recorded at 5.1. bitone says no dolby digital but says yes to dts. i may look into trying to burn a dvd of pink floyd 24bit 96khz. and see what it does. dvd audio will output via digital output of the f90bt. via coax digital into the my bitone.

i wouldnt mind having a few dvd laying around with 24bit 96khz music on each... while its not practical to have a bunch of them it would be cool just for when you really want to enjoy some good sounding music.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's the skinny. Audison is touting something they're calling full digital audio. It works like this: you supply a 24/96 signal source and send it to new 24/96 capable version of the Bit One. There they say "the signal is optimized with the powerful on-board DSP - still in its full digital format"and then sent through Audisons proprietary AD link system to a new line of amplifiers where the actual D to A conversion takes place. 

Here's a PDF: http://www.audison.eu/img/audison_FDA_eng.pdf

Anyhow, this sounds like a nice system for those with the cash to buy it and the dedication to 24/96 - and a very high end source unit. It's debuting at CES I think in a car they've put together for the show. 

Several web sites (in addition to DVDA's) offer original music mastered in 24/96 and higher frequencies and making them available in various formats - including I believe file downloads. Peter Gabriel is partners in one called HD tracks IIRC and a quick google will find you what you need to know.

For what its worth, I'm very frustrated at Audison at the moment and doubt I'll be buying any more of their products in the future. I'll probably make a post here so others can see whats taken place and judge for themselves. Its a small issue, but their handling of it demonstrates their commitment to making things right - or lack thereof.

*This is the message I got in my email from Audison:*
The Audison team opens the door to the future of audio reproduction; Audison FDA 24 bit/96kHz . 
This new technology provides Full Digital Audio signal transfer from the head unit, through the DSP into the amplifiers, all in a high resolution 24 bit/96kHz format . We are now free from the limitations and signal alterations of a traditional analogue system at the standard resolution (16bits/44.1kHz). 
Come and the unveiling of a new frontier in audio reproduction! 

Audison FDA 24bit/96kHz technology , along with the new Audison Voce amplifiers will make their world-wide debut during the 2011 CES in Las Vegas from January 6th to 8th 2011. Be sure to visit us in “SALON A” of the “Orleans Hotel & Casino”. 
A system based on FDA 24 bit/96kHz technology will equip a demonstration vehicle. The vehicle will feature: the Audison demo version 24 bit/96kHz BIT ONE, the Audison AV 5.1k amplifier and a complete Audison Voce speaker system. 

Feel the difference, the Audison FDA 24 bit/96kHz!

DISCOVER MORE ABOUT FDA​


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

less said:


> Here's the skinny. Audison is touting something they're calling full digital audio. It works like this: you supply a 24/96 signal source and send it to new 24/96 capable version of the Bit One. There they say "the signal is optimized with the powerful on-board DSP - still in its full digital format"and then sent through Audisons proprietary AD link system to a new line of amplifiers where the actual D to A conversion takes place.
> 
> Here's a PDF: http://www.audison.eu/img/audison_FDA_eng.pdf
> 
> ...


Hey Less, thanks for the info. However, the only difference I see between this "FDA" system and what you are capable of doing with the current Bit One is the playback of 24bit/96Khz recordings through the new version of the Bit One. Assuming that you have a source capable of outputting 24bit/96Khz, and you add the new version of the Bit One, send it a direct digital signal from your source (whether optical or coax), you still get a single digital to analog conversion of the musical information. Am I missing something?

And, yes, you can get high resolution (24bit/96Khz) downloads at www.hdtracks.com. It's affiliated with Chesky Records, and they have great stuff there. I have downloaded a bunch over the past year, but the playback has been limited by the limitations of the Bit One which apparently will be resolved with this new version. I can't wait to find out whether the new technology can be retrofitted.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> *Hey Less, thanks for the info. However, the only difference I see between this "FDA" system and what you are capable of doing with the current Bit One is the playback of 24bit/96Khz recordings through the new version of the Bit One. Assuming that you have a source capable of outputting 24bit/96Khz, and you add the new version of the Bit One, send it a direct digital signal from your source (whether optical or coax), you still get a single digital to analog conversion of the musical information. Am I missing something?*
> And, yes, you can get high resolution (24bit/96Khz) downloads at www.hdtracks.com. It's affiliated with Chesky Records, and they have great stuff there. I have downloaded a bunch over the past year, but the playback has been limited by the limitations of the Bit One which apparently will be resolved with this new version. I can't wait to find out whether the new technology can be retrofitted.


From what I understand, there is a difference in that the DSP's native sample rate is now 96kHz instead of the 48kHz that the current bitone runs at. [I'm assuming that the current sample rate is 48kHz since that is the output frequency of the digital input add on piece (I forget the name) they came out with for the current bitones, and that the MS-8 also runs at 48kHz] 

For me, 96kHz is an overkill _for music tracks _and I don't see it offering any real sonic benefit over 44.1kHz when they are simply converted to analog on a DAC. 

But, I imagine a processor running at that higher sample rate will offer something beneficial when it comes to DSP resolution and accuracy at extreme settings. I really don't know for sure though.


----------



## eekern (Mar 19, 2005)

the advantages of the 24/96 files over standard redbook cd are well documented.....anybody who has heard a dvd-audio disc on a quality system can atest to that. As far as the updated bit-one according to my elletromedia rep (im a dealer) there will be 3 different versions of the new bit one with differeny capabilities. 

I was also curious about the 24/96 digital source. There is currently no car head i know of that will put this out in digital. Maybe they are going to use a pc based system....

I for one am ecstatic about Audison bringing this to market as car audio has lagged behind home audio for years, limited to redbook resolution levels


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eekern said:


> the advantages of the 24/96 files over standard redbook cd are well documented.....anybody who has heard a dvd-audio disc on a quality system can atest to that. As far as the updated bit-one according to my elletromedia rep (im a dealer) there will be 3 different versions of the new bit one with differeny capabilities.
> 
> I was also curious about the 24/96 digital source. *There is currently no car head i know of that will put this out in digital. *Maybe they are going to use a pc based system....
> 
> I for one am ecstatic about Audison bringing this to market as car audio has lagged behind home audio for years, limited to redbook resolution levels


Clarion DRZ9255


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Clarion DRZ9255


that unit is a cd player. It does have a 24bit/96khz d/a conveter but what does that help when the cd media is only recorded at 16bit/44khz. Is there proof that unit even has a digital output? Even if it does have a digi out and outputs 24/96 it will only be an up converted version from cd quality. Kinda like DVD upconverters do for HD Tvs 

The only way to do 24/96 is a DVD or computer or sacd


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

DRZ9255 do have an optical output/input(if not mistaken selectable). Other than that :
DEX-P9 do have optical output(need the Alpine 4-pin to toslink cable)
CDA-7990, DVA-9860/1, 9965......

Over sampling...... At the end, some still like back the older 1bit DACs......


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

but whats the point then? my f90bt will actually output 24bit/48khz without over sampling.

the whole point is to find a unit that will output 24/96khz into the bitone. it will be useless if upsampled unless the unit is just native at that bitrate/sample hz. then it might show a slight jump just cause the unit works better there.

i still think most dvd head units that have a digital output should be able to output a 24bit/96khz signal to this new bitone. like i say my dvd player will play a 24bit/96khz dvda i burned. but the bitone doesnt sound any better playing the 24bit/96khz vs the 24bit/48khz and the audio starts to skip do weird things. basically telling me that the bitone doesnt support it. weird digital things like cutting out at points and switching quickly and sounding different.

i think the main thing to think about here is: lets say most people only can hear things up to about 16bit/44khz or cd quality. anything else is waste. the audio signal coming out your speakers is no where near that quality it started with. a lot of signal deterioration has happened before getting to your speakers. actually i wouldnt even worry about what happens after the bitone processes it into analog, you cannot help that. but starting with a better signal has to help. if the current bitone is optimized to do 24bit/48khz use it. i have been playing around with different 24bit/48khz recordings and i am very happy with the results. it is, in the end, just up to what sounds best individually.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

matthewo said:


> but whats the point then? my f90bt will actually output 24bit/48khz without over sampling.
> 
> the whole point is to find a unit that will output 24/96khz into the bitone. it will be useless if upsampled unless the unit is just native at that bitrate/sample hz. then it might show a slight jump just cause the unit works better there.
> 
> ...


I think that is backwards. Aside from a noise problem in a component, the largest percentage of deterioration BY FAR comes after the amplifier when the speaker converts the signal from electrical to acoustic waves.

Here's the distortion profile for a world class speaker using some of the best known drivers, 1 watt input.

Zaph|Audio - ZRT - Revelator Tower










Here's the distortion profile of a $100 soundcard that measures better or the same as the best head unit out there. 










A:16bit analog out
B: 24bit analog out
C:16bit digital out (ie that resolution's best posible)

Compare the two in the dB scale and see how insignificant the deterioration of a 16bit format is versus what a speaker does to the signal. And remember that people can't hear total harmonic distortion at a level below around -40dB (ie 1%THD).

Edit: I should add that the top chart is harmonic distortion recorded over a sweep frequency and the buttom is only at 1kHz. Don't look at the second graphs solid buttom as a sweep frequency distortion result, that is the noise floor of the card. That being said, the speaker remains as the dominent distortion source, the graph are just not as impactful. At 1khz on the bottom chart, the distortion is only the lone green peaks that rise up through the blue digital results.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

i think i might agree with you in the sense, that these difference as so low even the best quality speaker would sound the same regardless.

but i think the reason why 24bit sounds better in my system is the bitones processor works much better at 24bit vs 16bit. saying its really nothing to do with the audio signal, just mostly to do with the equipment im using. kindof like how computer monitors work best at their native resolution. most of the time you see a D/A converter its 24bit.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

^^t3 that is exactly the graph that's needed in the myth section under the digital coax question. Do you mind if I jack it and post it there or better yet can you please post it in there as a mythbuster subjectivity strong point?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

eekern said:


> according to my elletromedia rep (im a dealer) there will be 3 different versions of the new bit one with differeny capabilities.


i stopped reading when I saw this.
care to elaborate on what you were told? are these DSP revisions or hardware based revisions?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

matthewo said:


> i think i might agree with you in the sense, that these difference as so low even the best quality speaker would sound the same regardless.
> 
> *but i think the reason why 24bit sounds better in my system is the bitones processor works much better at 24bit vs 16bit. saying its really nothing to do with the audio signal, just mostly to do with the equipment im using. kindof like how computer monitors work best at their native resolution. most of the time you see a D/A converter its 24bit.*


Maybe, but if so it's because of a problem and not like the monitor analogy. If that was the case, then the native resolution would be 32bits since that is what processors normally run at. Their 24bit I/O is due to the ADC and DAC supporting that bit rate. The DSP adds those extra bits to a 16 bit file in order to do more precise DSP work, same for a 24bit input.

Open up a music track of any bitrate in a sound editor and it will open as a 32bit float file so that editing is done more precisely, then save it and it down converts from 32bit to 16 or whatever you like. That's what a DSP does, except on the fly.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ncv6coupe said:


> ^^t3 that is exactly the graph that's needed in the myth section under the digital coax question. Do you mind if I jack it and post it there or better yet can you please post it in there as a mythbuster subjectivity strong point?


Feel free to post it if you like. I havn't seen the thread but I'll look for it now.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> i stopped reading when I saw this.
> care to elaborate on what you were told? are these DSP revisions or hardware based revisions?


I am not aware of there being 3 "new" versions of the Bit One. My information is that an "entry level" processor is to be unveiled (seems overdue now since I was told this several months back and it's anticipated release was this past fall) and that some of the features in this entry level processor (e.g., different slopes on bandpass settings) will be able to be uploaded to the current Bit One via firmware updates, and has been discussed here, that a 24 Bit/96KHz version of the Bit One will be shown at CES and available to consumers around mid-year. I was told that this new version has a new DSP and it's uncertain whether the current version can be retrofitted with the new chip as an upgrade.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Buzzman said:


> Hey Less, thanks for the info. However, the only difference I see between this "FDA" system and what you are capable of doing with the current Bit One is the playback of 24bit/96Khz recordings through the new version of the Bit One. Assuming that you have a source capable of outputting 24bit/96Khz, and you add the new version of the Bit One, send it a direct digital signal from your source (whether optical or coax), you still get a single digital to analog conversion of the musical information. Am I missing something?
> 
> And, yes, you can get high resolution (24bit/96Khz) downloads at www.hdtracks.com. It's affiliated with Chesky Records, and they have great stuff there. I have downloaded a bunch over the past year, but the playback has been limited by the limitations of the Bit One which apparently will be resolved with this new version. I can't wait to find out whether the new technology can be retrofitted.


I don't know what you missed Buzz... seems like you got it all. First, I said what you said in your first sentence, and then I said what you said in your second paragraph. If I wrote it in some way that wasn't clear, that wouldn't be the first time lol - but the result was that you repeated what I intended to say.

The reason I was upset is a different issue and one I decided not to bring up here. Its got to do with the Bit One's noise issues when presented with a digital source that doesn't send a carrier frequency down the digital outs at all times. There are Alpine head units and several other products that all act in this manner and as a result Audision released something called an SRC that they plan to charge upwards of $300 to correct that issue and a couple others. Its a long story, but after a lot of consideration, I feel like this was just another oversight in a long line of oversights with the Bit One.

BTW - there are two or three other sources of 24/96 material including several sources that feature recordings of fine old analog albums using extremely high end turntables converted into 24/96 material. 

Anyhow, sorry for any confusion I caused. If I post all the details of my issue, it'll be in the Sarotech thread since it effects people using those... as well several other products.

Less


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> I am not aware of there being 3 "new" versions of the Bit One. My information is that an "entry level" processor is to be unveiled (seems overdue now since I was told this several months back and it's anticipated release was this past fall)


ohhhh yea.... this was the story before the first b1 hit the market. remember? they were saying there would be 2 versions even 'back when'. they wound up releasing the sole version instead. not sure if Audison ever said why. IIRC, they even showed/discussed 2 versions at CES the year it was debuted. 



Buzzman said:


> ...some of the features in this entry level processor (e.g., different slopes on bandpass settings) will be able to be uploaded to the current Bit One via firmware updates, ...


same story. we were told this when the b1.1 first came out. the first real upgrade was supposed to be one including different slopes on bandpass and, IIRC, a global eq as well. either audison really, really dropped the ball with their plans or someone had ESP when they were telling us this a couple years ago. lol. 


I do look forward to future upgrades, though. the bandpass slope would definitely be a nice one. but, if the past is any indicator, I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess I got lucky cause the pioneer headunit I have now works great with digi out. Never a problem. I even used a cheapo wdtv live's optical output to the bitone and it worked great to play flac


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

How much is this?


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

eekern said:


> the advantages of the 24/96 files over standard redbook cd are well documented.....anybody who has heard a dvd-audio disc on a quality system can atest to that. As far as the updated bit-one according to my elletromedia rep (im a dealer) there will be 3 different versions of the new bit one with differeny capabilities.
> 
> I was also curious about the 24/96 digital source. There is currently no car head i know of that will put this out in digital. Maybe they are going to use a pc based system....
> 
> I for one am ecstatic about Audison bringing this to market as car audio has lagged behind home audio for years, limited to redbook resolution levels


All this does is make me want to smash the BitOne.1 that I just bough with a hammer....then go back to all of my AudioControl gear and call it a day.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonder what happened to their Auto-Tune pack with the mic and all. 

Kelvin


----------



## eekern (Mar 19, 2005)

From what I understand the 3 new versions of the bitone will be an updated version of current unit adding 24/96decoding and hopefully a few tweaks(steering wheel control, fingers crossed), a midline dumbed down unit for less complex systems and an entry level piece to compete with high end summing locs. As a dealer i can tell you the less expensives pieces are needed as a $1000 processor is too rich and overkill for most people's systems.

As far as the auto eq i think anyone with extensive experience with auto eq in-car can tell you it works marginally at best, think alpines audyssey joke. In my opinion there are just too many oddities in a car audio system for these auto eqs to work consitantly like in a home system. If Audison was testing it and it wasnt working right im glad they left it out having wasted hours and hours on the alpine bust. Atleast audison, 'im sure, would've included post processing capabilties.....

As far as the afor mentioned units with digital out....once again they all may put out digital but are limited to cd resolution. As far as I know there is nothing car audio that will put out a true 24/96 signal. If someone out there knows of something that will do this, by all means speak up.

I admire Audison for trying to push the envelope with new technologies in mobile audio. 

Most companies just try to put more chrome on there equipment and bigger bogus power numbers and we wonder why our industry has struggled. 

Its much more difficult to be truly innovative


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

eekern said:


> From what I understand the 3 new versions of the bitone will be an updated version of current unit adding 24/96decoding and hopefully a few tweaks(steering wheel control, fingers crossed)



If there were a way for them to integrate the bit1's volume with steering wheel controls, I'd be all over that. I'd love to use the b1's volume controls so I could take advantage of the dynamic EQ, but I'm not a fan of having two different volume sources and two different shiny things on my dash. It's just quirky to me, though I know plenty of folks who do this. 
The dynamic eq is an EXCELLENT piece of software... I just wish there were another way I could integrate it in the install without having to use the DRC. :/
So, x2 on what you've said, if it's about controlling the b1's volume with another method. 

I'll still be holding out for global EQ and assymetrical bandpass slopes.


----------



## eekern (Mar 19, 2005)

I'll still be holding out for global EQ and assymetrical bandpass slopes.[/QUOTE]

X2 on that......i hammered on them at ellettromedia training when the bit-one came out about this as well......hopefully the Italians were listening


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

this would be perfect match for the avic-z130bt


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Traditional head units will not output 24/96, but some media players will. SB Touch for one would work perfectly as the "source" to go digital to the bitone with 24/96 tracks no problem. 

And I'm wondering if the DAC from the DRZ9255 can output 24/96 resolution if fed from another source (i.e. SB Touch) through its digital input. Although, if using the DRZ digital input, you forgo its digital output.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Most head units capable of 24/96 will output UP TO 24/96 and NOT that exclusively or all the time.

The JVC KD-AVX11 that I am buying will output 24/96 with 24/96 encoded media, then whatever the media calls for (16/44, 16/48, 20/48 etc).....


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Allan74 said:


> Most head units capable of 24/96 will output UP TO 24/96 and NOT that exclusively or all the time.
> 
> The JVC KD-AVX11 that I am buying will output 24/96 with 24/96 encoded media, then whatever the media calls for (16/44, 16/48, 20/48 etc).....


Looking at page 52 in the manual for that head unit, it appears that it can decode a 24/96 files from a DVD data disc but it can't output it at 96kHz. Digital output for 96kHz is down sampled to 48kHz. And it's not too clear on this either but it might also only be for actual "DVD" media and not files on DVD disc since the WAV and MP3 labels don't state the 96kHz sample rate spec which they would exclude mentioning due to it being understoof that those track only play on CD which can't play the high rez files.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Looking at page 52 in the manual for that head unit, it appears that it can decode a 24/96 files from a DVD data disc but it can't output it at 96kHz. Digital output for 96kHz is down sampled to 48kHz. And it's not too clear on this either but it might also only be for actual "DVD" media and not files on DVD disc since the WAV and MP3 labels don't state the 96kHz sample rate spec which they would exclude mentioning due to it being understoof that those track only play on CD which can't play the high rez files.


You are right.....I completely missed that. Anything sent out as PCM is downmixed/resampled at 16bits as well......weak.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Regardless, it's not like up-sampling will suddenly clean up certain tracks and do anything about compression artificating already present in the track......

Unfortunately, I only have 2 albums in a high enough bitrate to compare in front of me as I write this.

*Poison - Look what the cat dragged in (1986).*

1 version taken from CD @ 16bit/44.1khz FLAC (1,000 kbps) and the second taken from Vinyl @ 24bit/96khz FLAC (3,000 kbps).

They BOTH have their upsides and downsides.

The Vinyl source track has NO noticeable compression artifacting, but suffers from **** EQing and bad re-mastering. Overall sounds decent though.

The CD source has noticeable compression artifacting in parts, but overall sounds BETTER thanks to the final mastering process.

Untill audio manufacturers get their heads out of their asses and give us decent sources, we are slaves to what they have to offer and will continue to band-aid things with barely audible fixes......


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Down with Crap Recordings!


----------



## michahobbs (Mar 2, 2011)

Please forgive me for jumping in the middle of this conversation -- but I starting following the issues with the Bit One back on page 2 of "Audison Bit One Guts (Hi-res: 56k, Go make some coffee and take a nap)" and was curious if an opamp upgrade was still something the Bit One could benefit from as an increase to SQ...

Conversation was around upgrading to BB 627s on Browndog adapters back a couple of years ago.

Any thoughts on if this would be possible with the .1 version, or even boost SQ?


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

whats with the bit 1 update on the website? Says version 1.5.1.0 and DRC is now 2.0


Any ideas? Anyone try it?


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

I talked with someone who told me the new firmwares where not much of an update, and to just keep 1.5.

I was also told a big update would be towards the end of the year. Cannot confirm or deny the current bitone.1s ability to process 96khz/24bit with the end of the year firmware update.

I don't know


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

EternalGraphics808 said:


> whats with the bit 1 update on the website? Says version 1.5.1.0 and DRC is now 2.0
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone try it?


Functionally, it's the same as 1.5.0. We will have to keep waiting for the promised update that will have some new features.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Is the new BitOne with the 24/96 resolution available yet?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

rain27 said:


> Is the new BitOne with the 24/96 resolution available yet?


Nope.


----------



## sam001 (Nov 26, 2010)

I just downloaded the DRC 2.0 and seems I cannot finalize to bit one now (running 1.5 firmware). Works just fine with PC connected though. Any ideas?


----------



## sam001 (Nov 26, 2010)

Update:

I was running DRC 2.0 and firmware *1.5.1* found here 

Elettromedia

I could not finalize to Bit One correctly. Audio worked fine with PC connected but once I exit the software no audio.




Found this after a day of searching.

Elettromedia USA - U.S. Distributor of Elettromedia Italy - Where the finest in car audio resides

Now I am running firmware *1.50* and DRC 1.5. Works just fine!


----------

